# Haggling at a Reptile Show?



## Mgridgaway (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey all,

So I'm going to Repticon in Baltimore next month and I was wondering, what are your thoughts on haggling? Should I? Shouldn't I? Has anyone had any success or horror stories?

I've bought stuff at reptile shows before, but never anything that would be worth haggling over.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 30, 2012)

everytime i go to a reptile show toward the end those guys attack when you look at there tort like ill take 50% off this on and 30 off this, they just dont want to drag all that stuff back home!
so yeah its worth it to haggle!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah I agree. If you stay kinda late and theirs something you want. Usually they will take quite a bit off. I got a pair of yellow-foots 12" for $150 because they didnt want to pack them up and take them back. Its totally worth it. even in the beginning too. The vendor tables are expensive so they want to make sure they make the money back on the table and employees.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Aug 30, 2012)

Every animal on every dealer has their bottom line price...and it is rarely the price listed on the display case, tank or deli cup! So ditto on what Squirt said...definitely worth it to haggle.

Check this out as well. It was written by a bud on another forum: http://www.ssnakess.com/forums/general-discussion/93465-how-shop-expo.html


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 30, 2012)

I always haggle on price at shows. There was a big female russian listed for 150 years back at a show here in Phoenix. It was at the end of the day and last day of the show and I said hey I got 50 bucks in my hand and thats it, take it or leave it. I ended up bringing that russian home with me.


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 30, 2012)

I never pay full price for anything! My dad has was an auctioneer and taught me always to haggle!


----------



## Mgridgaway (Aug 30, 2012)

Good to know! So you're saying going in the morning of the first day probably isn't the best time to do haggling, eh? Because that's exactly when I wanted to go....


----------



## pam (Aug 30, 2012)

Great info your Bud has an Awesome hair cut


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 30, 2012)

Bring all cash, that influences better deals!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 30, 2012)

Mgridgaway said:


> Good to know! So you're saying going in the morning of the first day probably isn't the best time to do haggling, eh? Because that's exactly when I wanted to go....



If its close to you then go when it opens, thats usually when the best stuff is there. If its far then I would just go the last day for a few hours and scope everything out and try to find the best price. Oh and the people to haggle with is the private breeders. The companies and dealers wont move down much on anything.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 30, 2012)

I HATE haggling, but at shows it is kind of crazy not to. Very rarely will a vendor turn down a reasonable offer on a common animal.

When I am dealing with rare animals or a respected breeder, I NEVER try to bargain. Even if the price seems high, I feel that the risk of offending someone who has earned a good reputation in the breeding community is not worth it. More than once I have ended up getting a good deal later on from someone who "likes" me because I paid the asking price for something previously without trying to haggle. Generally, it's worth the extra cost to get an animal from a great breeder in my opinion.


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2012)

I look at this two ways:
If there is something specific that you are looking for, better be there first thing Saturday morning, cash in hand ready to pay asking price. A little haggling might work because every vendor is afraid they won't sell enough to make their money back.

The second way has already been described. Wait until the end of the show and pick up the left overs that people don't want to take home at a reduced price. When I was selling roaches, I was selling them at a very good price, so I stuck to my fair deal all weekend. Come Sunday afternoon I was giving them away to friends or doing two for one specials with anybody that showed any interest. The thought of unpacking those roaches back into their tubs after hours packing them two days before was just not a fun one.


----------



## chris_m90731 (Aug 30, 2012)

My two cents: wait until the last day of the show. Haggle then -- vendors are less likely to be insulted (which I've run into) and as others have stated, they don't want to transpo the stuff back.


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 31, 2012)

If you wait until the last minute, sure they will most probably sell at a reduced price. Remember, though that the beginning is the best time to find the best specimins. You most probably won't get a price break, but, you have the pick of what's being sold. If you're looking for a particular thing, chances are it might be gone the first day.


----------



## Nay (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, my first and last reptile show was 15 years ago. Saw this Male RF with terrible pyramiding, guy saw me and my son go by a few times, and really laid it on thick. Wife won't let me keep him, has had since baby, yada yada, (I went to possibly get a chameleon) Son was going 'oh ma wouldn't that be cool??" I finally went back and got him for 75 dollars. Jack has been a great part of our family and I have learned loads and loads since then. Never went back and got chameleons!!
Thankfully
Nay


----------



## LunaLupus (Sep 1, 2012)

A couple things I have found.

~Cash talks! And don't keep all your cash in one spot. People get irritated when you show them that you could have easily paid the asking price.
~If you are buying more than one thing at a table, ask for a deal. 
~Walk the show, and compare prices. If you like animal X at $100, and three rows over another breeder is selling the same for $50, go back and talk to the first guy. They will usually drop the price a bit.
~Be polite, and talk to the breeders before you ask for a deal. You don't want to come across as a bargain hunter, but as an informed herp lover.
~Walk away. If they don't want to drop the price, and it isn't a 'must have' animal/item, walk the show for an hour or two and then swing by and see if it is still there. 

I like to walk the show once and mentally mark who has what I want, and at what prices. This way I know what the average price is, and what I should expect to pay. However, there are times when you are paying for the breeder. In the Blood world, I would never consider haggling with Keith McPeek or the Barkers, just because I know their animals are the highest quality available.


----------



## Cherbear (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't think it ever hurts to haggle some. I always do when at a show. Sometimes it works and sometimes not, but I've never had anyone be offended by me asking.:shy:


----------



## MooingTricycle (Sep 2, 2012)

I price out general market BEFORE i go to a show, i cant walk by stuff like trans pecos rats hoping itll be there when i get back!!!, i dont always buy the cheapest, either, if something is above my fair "just pay it price" I ask them if they would be willing to go lower. If they say, no, i really cant, and i still want the animal, i will pay, but generally Ill walk if its reasonably common. People seem to just offer me deals... particularly if i wait patiently and wait my turn to ask for the animals im looking for. Im never ever pushy.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 2, 2012)

You could always bring an attractive, busty female friend to do all of the haggling.


----------



## Blakem (Sep 2, 2012)

dmmj said:


> You could always bring an attractive, busty female friend to do all of the haggling.



Best thing I have ever read that you have posted.


----------



## LunaLupus (Sep 3, 2012)

dmmj said:


> You could always bring an attractive, busty female friend to do all of the haggling.



That's how it works!!!!


----------



## irishshake (Sep 3, 2012)

I tried haggling the guy that was selling Hermann's for 350 down to 300. Not a chance. And I over heard him raise the cherry-head tortoise from 380 (when I was there) to 400 when all the Hermann's were gone. 

Once again though, We are Canadian.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 3, 2012)

JeffG said:


> I HATE haggling, but at shows it is kind of crazy not to. Very rarely will a vendor turn down a reasonable offer on a common animal.
> 
> When I am dealing with rare animals or a respected breeder, I NEVER try to bargain. Even if the price seems high, I feel that the risk of offending someone who has earned a good reputation in the breeding community is not worth it. More than once I have ended up getting a good deal later on from someone who "likes" me because I paid the asking price for something previously without trying to haggle. Generally, it's worth the extra cost to get an animal from a great breeder in my opinion.



Best statement yet! 



dmmj said:


> You could always bring an attractive, busty female friend to do all of the haggling.



Thats for sure a bonus .....it works too! 
Good call Dj " .....


----------



## dmmj (Sep 3, 2012)

cjcantelon said:


> Once again though, We are Canadian.


Don't worry, it's ok


----------



## irishshake (Sep 3, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Don't worry, it's ok



Hahahahahaha wow . LOL . Sometimes. Just too much . Haha. Wheeeeewyyy


----------



## EricIvins (Sep 5, 2012)

As a Vendor, I usually shoot down any potential haggling offers right off the bat - Even at 3pm on a Sunday.......


At a small show, I have to put in around $500 just to go and setup, with no guarantee I will ever make that back. Big shows can be $800+, not to mention the cost of finding or producing animals to bring to the shows. People still seem to think Imports are still 50 cents a piece, animals are easy to produce, and that you are marking things up 400% just because you can - All of which are VERY wrong.........

I invite anyone who thinks vending is easy to switch positions and see how fed up you get.......It is not easy to make money at a show unless you have brought gold with you. The stupid questions ( yes there are stupid questions in this world ), theft, irresponsible parents, uneducated buyers ( yes, I have turned down many sales because of it ), stress, standing all day, and did I mention general stupidity? Are all part of what a vendor has to go through on any given show. Atleast you can still crack a smile at a good show. A bad show you literally want to strangle the next person that lifts a container off the table, or the kid that keeps banging on all your enclosures because its parents could care less and have no respect for anyone elses property. Not to mention potential losses, travel time/expenses, vehicle wear and tear, leaving your collection for 3-4 days at a time, and a general sense of mental anguish because of all this. Did I mention having to leave your family for those 3-4 days? Did I also mention that EVERYTHING WILL GO WRONG WHEN YOU ARE AWAY? You can only fix so much over the phone, especially when it comes to a large collection........

Case in point - The FIRE show - I left 3 hours late, didn't finish setting up Friday, my Truck is stolen Friday by a 17 year old kid and more than likely totaled because he thought he was going to impress his girlfriend by doing so, I'm not informed untill Saturday morning AT THE SHOW, I have to go back and take care of the situation Saturday night, just to come back to my Hotel room at 3am Sunday morning because I still have a show to do.........

This was a decent show. Definately not the best FIRE show, but decent. I do this at least two weekends every month. Some months I have a show every weekend. I have two kids to feed, a collection of rare animals, some of which have no commercial value thanks to the ESA, and a business to run all by myself........

So next time you think about haggling someone, think about why they are there and how they feel about not getting what they think a product is worth.......We aren't car salesman like most people think - We don't have large corporations or large sums of money backing us in what we do. Most do it because they took something that they love and turned it into a business so they don't have to go to work every day and be a office drone. I only go to "work" when I have paperwork or other "business" related things to do. Working with the animals isn't work. The day I consider it work is the day I sell this business off.........

Moral of the story - I may consider a small discount if you are going to take a few things off the table. Haggle me over one thing, and I will more than likely tell you what I think about your offer, tactfully of course.........


----------



## Mgridgaway (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for some feedback from the vendor's perspective, Eric!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 5, 2012)

As long as you're polite in your haggling, why not?

The worst they can say is "no".


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow Eric you must really love what you do. You have enough passion to overcome the days you are ripping your hair out so you don't have to be an office drone. I think you just need an equally passionate assistant to make it a bit easier for you


----------



## dmmj (Sep 5, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> As long as you're polite in your haggling, why not?
> 
> The worst they can say is "no".









I guess that answers that question.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 6, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > As long as you're polite in your haggling, why not?
> ...



Batman slaps like a girl...come to think of it, Robin seems a bit light in the super-hero sneakers, himself...


----------



## Tortus (Sep 9, 2012)

EricIvins said:


> As a Vendor, I usually shoot down any potential haggling offers right off the bat - Even at 3pm on a Sunday.......
> 
> 
> At a small show, I have to put in around $500 just to go and setup, with no guarantee I will ever make that back. Big shows can be $800+, not to mention the cost of finding or producing animals to bring to the shows. People still seem to think Imports are still 50 cents a piece, animals are easy to produce, and that you are marking things up 400% just because you can - All of which are VERY wrong.........
> ...



If it's that frustrating why not just sell online or to retail stores? Or is it easier to make money at shows?


----------



## Mgridgaway (Sep 9, 2012)

Eric does sell online. I see his ads all the time.


----------



## shelloise (Sep 10, 2012)

I have to say I understand where vendors are coming from. I don't breed or sell reptiles, but I do raise another kind of pet. If I get an e-mail from someone and the question is will you go down in price?, the answer is always no. I set what I think is a fair price and don't need to haggle. Sometimes a person will say that is to expensive, I can't afford that. So, if they can't afford the pet can they afford to go to a vet down the road if something is up with the pet


----------

